# A List of All Conductor Box Sets



## kanishknishar (Aug 10, 2015)

I was trying to find a comprehensive list of all conductor box sets currently available and the results were lacklustre to say the least. There's this but trying to find all box sets spoken about would be time-consuming.

Seeing as that's the case, does anyone know a website where box sets are periodically posted? I am trying to find a site where the smaller composer-specific boxed sets (Bernstein/Mahler) or small retrospectives (Haitink Philip Years) aren't lumped together with the big ones.

I love listening to different variations and am pleasantly surprised at the general quality of the interpretations in Munch RCA boxed set.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

The trouble is that the sets tend to have a very short life on the market and then some of the same recordings are issued in a new set, sometimes with a different remastering. And often the prices seem to go up! It isn't easy to keep track of and I'm not sure it is worthwhile trying!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

^^^^^


I agree whit Enthusiast.

The best to find theme are on the Amazon sites or eBay, otherwise they are all gone, like the Westminster series etc


----------



## kanishknishar (Aug 10, 2015)

Rogerx said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> I agree whit Enthusiast.
> 
> The best to find theme are on the Amazon sites or eBay, otherwise they are all gone, like the Westminster series etc


Actually them going out of print would not matter because I download them anyway. So sets like Bernstein DG Vol. 1 or Bernstein Symphony Edition have gone out of print?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Rogerx said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> I agree whit Enthusiast.
> 
> The best to find theme are on the Amazon sites or eBay, otherwise they are all gone, like the Westminster series etc


Yes; also on shop websites like Prestoclassical and JPC.de, but the research generally takes time.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

kanishknishar said:


> Actually them going out of print would not matter because I download them anyway. So sets like Bernstein DG Vol. 1 or Bernstein Symphony Edition have gone out of print?


https://www.amazon.com/s?k=leonard+bernstein+sony&i=music-intl-ship&ref=nb_sb_noss
Quick search gave me this


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

kanishknishar said:


> Actually them going out of print would not matter because I download them anyway. So sets like Bernstein DG Vol. 1 or Bernstein Symphony Edition have gone out of print?


A lot of sets aren't available for digital download so you won't be able to purchase them that way, unless you get them illegally from "sharing" websites. I also know of no easy way to search for them.

I have most of them because I have spent thousands of dollars buying them over the last decade, but most of them I only know about when they get released or some one posts them in the new release section of the forum and you usually have a short period to purchase them. Same goes for digital. I have seen a few that were available to buy as MP3 but when the physical discs went out of print, they quit selling the digital ones as well.


----------



## kanishknishar (Aug 10, 2015)

I am surprised that would be the case. Stuff like complete recordings should be in print as an easy way of getting all recordings at a bargain per CD price. Stuff like Complete Bernstein, Mehta/LA, Szell/Cleveland, Rubinstein Collection, etc. I would think there's a demand for them for artist-centric listeners.


----------

